# Anyone have a barbie doll makeup look ?



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think this would be fun to do for Halloween or something any ideas or how to's ?

  For a Barbie and Ken halloween costume 












  I'am aware that without makeup these girls dont look like  anything  like this  this is just for halloween for me lol.Any makeup tips appreciated I know they do certain things with their eye makeup for this to make their eyes look much bigger.


----------

